# Need Good Sounding InWalls!



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am in the search for a really great sounding set of the front three inwall speakers for a theater room. My room will only be used for movies and is roughly 12 1/2'x16' so I don't have a lot of real estate to work with and that's why I thought inwalls. Not to mention keep it a nice clean look. I haven't drywalled yet so I am running the wire this weekend.

I want some really good sounding inwalls that aren't incredibly expensive - I will use monoprice for the surrounds and ceiling for atmos but want something a little better for the main three!

Thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

jb5200 said:


> I want some really good sounding inwalls that aren't incredibly expensive


Could you be more specific about what you mean by "really good" and "incredibly expensive"? It will help narrow down the range of suggestions.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at Monitor Audio Gold CPIW speakers > on good close-out pricing.
Scroll down on the right side
http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/monitor_special.htm


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will check them out!

Probably around $1000 for the front 3.

I thought about Klipsch but I am not a fan of Klipsch, used to own RF82 and couldn't stand the harshness (think listening fatigue) of them. Loved how powerful they were and that's why I thought they might be ok for theater.

A lot of people recommend Speakercraft or Sonnance but I don't know anything about them. I don't know anything about inwalls in general.

Do they make any decent inwall subwoofers or am I better off with a box one?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have some Monoprice in-walls that sound pretty good in our Family room... It is hard for me to judge them since all I had to compare them to was some old in-walls. I do know that the new ones sound much better than the old though, but no where near as good as my HT setup.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jb5200 said:


> Do they make any decent inwall subwoofers or am I better off with a box one?


Get a in-box (out of the wall) subwoofer.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally speaking you will be better off and money ahead with in-room speakers. There are some fantastic in-wall speakers out there but they are quite a bit more than a comparable in-room. I really like Triad, RBH Sound and James Loudspeaker for in-walls.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Definitive Technology makes some very nice in-wall speakers too, but I doubt if you will find three of them for $1k.

Or maybe you can...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...words=def+tech+in+wall+speakers&condition=new


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Inexpensive good quality in walls don't really exist. In walls in general are a compromise in sound quality on so many different levels.


----------

